# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी "निराला"

## INDIAN_ROSE22

ठूँठ यह है आज!
गई इसकी कला,
गया है सकल साज!
अब यह वसन्त से होता नहीं अधीर,
पल्लवित झुकता नहीं अब यह धनुष-सा,
कुसुम से काम के चलते नहीं हैं तीर,
छाँह में बैठते नहीं पथिक आह भर,
झरते नहीं यहाँ दो प्रणयियों के नयन-तीर,
केवल वृद्ध विहग एक बैठता कुछ कर याद।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

घेर अंग-अंग को
लहरी तरंग वह प्रथम तारुण्य की,
ज्योतिर्मयि-लता-सी हुई मैं तत्काल
घेर निज तरु-तन।

खिले नव पुष्प जग प्रथम सुगन्ध के,
प्रथम वसन्त में गुच्छ-गुच्छ।
दृगों को रँग गई प्रथम प्रणय-रश्मि,-
चूर्ण हो विच्छुरित
विश्व-ऐश्वर्य को स्फुरित करती रही
बहु रंग-भाव भर
शिशिर ज्यों पत्र पर कनक-प्रभात के,
किरण-सम्पात से।

दर्शन-समुत्सुक युवाकुल पतंग ज्यों
विचरते मञ्जु-मुख
गुञ्ज-मृदु अलि-पुञ्ज
मुखर उर मौन वा स्तुति-गीत में हरे।
प्रस्रवण झरते आनन्द के चतुर्दिक-
भरते अन्तर पुलकराशि से बार-बार
चक्राकार कलरव-तरंगों के मध्य में
उठी हुई उर्वशी-सी,
कम्पित प्रतनु-भार,
विस्तृत दिगन्त के पार प्रिय बद्ध-दृष्टि
निश्चल अरूप में।

हुआ रूप-दर्शन
जब कृतविद्य तुम मिले
विद्या को दृगों से,
मिला लावण्य ज्यों मूर्ति को मोहकर,-
शेफालिका को शुभ हीरक-सुमन-हार,-
श्रृंगार
शुचिदृष्टि मूक रस-सृष्टि को।

याद है, उषःकाल,-
प्रथम-किरण-कम्प प्राची के दृगों में,
प्रथम पुलक फुल्ल चुम्बित वसन्त की
मञ्जरित लता पर
प्रथम विहग-बालिकाओं का मुखर स्वर
प्रणय-मिलन-गान,
प्रथम विकच कलि वृन्त पर नग्न-तनु
प्राथमिक पवन के स्पर्श से काँपती;

करती विहार
उपवन में मैं, छिन्न-हार
मुक्ता-सी निःसंग,
बहु रूप-रंग वे देखती, सोचती;
मिले तुम एकाएक;
देख मैं रुक गयी:-
चल पद हुए अचल,
आप ही अपल दृष्टि,
फैला समाष्टि में खिंच स्तब्ध मन हुआ।

दिये नहीं प्राण जो इच्छा से दूसरे को,
इच्छा से प्राण वे दूसरे के हो गये!
दूर थी,
खिंचकर समीप ज्यों मैं हुई
अपनी ही दृष्टि में;
जो था समीप विश्व,
दूर दूरतर दिखा।

मिली ज्योति छबि से तुम्हारी
ज्योति-छबि मेरी;
नीलिमा ज्यों शून्य से;
बँधकर मैं रह गई;
डूब गये प्राणों में
पल्लव-लता-भार
वन-पुष्प-तरु-हार
कूजन-मधुर चल विश्व के दृश्य सब,-
सुन्दर गगन के भी रूप दर्शन सकल-
सूर्य-हीरकधरा प्रकृति नीलाम्बरा,
सन्देशवाहक बलाहक विदेश के।
प्रणय के प्रलय में सीमा सब खो गयी!

बँधी हुई तुमसे ही
देखने लगी मैं फिर-
फिर प्रथम पृथ्वी को;
भाव बदला हुआ-
पहले ही घन-घटा वर्षण बनी हुई;
कैसा निरञ्जन यह अञ्जन आ लग गया!

देखती हुई सहज
हो गयी मैं जड़ीभूत,
जगा देहज्ञान,
फिर याद गेह की हुई;
लज्जित
उठे चरण दूसरी ओर को
विमुख अपने से हुई!

चली चुपचाप,
मूक सन्ताप हृदय में,
पृथुल प्रणय-भार।
देखते निमेषहीन नयनों से तुम मुझे
रखने को चिरकाल बाँधकर दृष्टि से
अपना ही नारी रूप, अपनाने के लिए,
मर्त्य में स्वर्गसुख पाने के अर्थ, प्रिय,
पीने को अमृत अंगों से झरता हुआ।
कैसी निरलस दृष्टि!

सजल शिशिर-धौत पुष्प ज्यों प्रात में
देखता है एकटक किरण-कुमारी को।–
पृथ्वी का प्यार, सर्वस्व, उपहार देता
नभ की निरुपमा को,
पलकों पर रख नयन
करता प्रणयन, शब्द-
भावों में विश्रृंखल बहता हुआ भी स्थिर।
देकर न दिया ध्यान मैंने उस गीत पर
कुल मान-ग्रन्थि में बँधकर चली गयी;
जीते संस्कार वे बद्ध संसार के-
उनकी ही मैं हुई!
समझ नहीं सकी, हाय,
बँधा सत्य अञ्चल से
खुलकर कहाँ गिरा।

बीता कुछ काल,
देह-ज्वाला बढ़ने लगी,
नन्दन निकुञ्ज की रति को ज्यों मिला मरु,
उतरकर पर्वत से निर्झरी भूमि पर
पंकिल हुई, सलिल-देह कलुषित हुआ।
करुणा को अनिमेष दृष्टि मेरी खुली,
किन्तु अरुणार्क, प्रिय, झुलसाते ही रहे-
भर नहीं सके प्राण रूप-विन्दु-दान से।
तब तुम लघुपद-विहार
अनिल ज्यों बार-बार

वक्ष के सजे तार झंकृत करने लगे
साँसों से, भावों से, चिन्ता से कर प्रवेश।
अपने उस गीत पर
सुखद मनोहर उस तान का माया में,
लहरों में हृदय की
भूल-सी मैं गयी
संसृति के दुःख-घात;
श्लथ-गात, तुम में ज्यों
रही मैं बद्ध हो।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

किन्तु हाय,
रूढ़ि, धर्म के विचार,
कुल, मान, शील, ज्ञान,
उच्च प्राचीर ज्यों घेरे जो थे मुझे,
घेर लेते बार-बार,
जब मैं संसार में रखती थी पदमात्र,
छोड़ कल्प-निस्सीम पवन-विहार मुक्त।
दोनों हम भिन्न-वर्ण,
भिन्न-जाति, भिन्न-रूप,
भिन्न-धर्मभाव, पर
केवल अपनाव से, प्राणों से एक थे।
किन्तु दिन रात का,
जल और पृथ्वी का
भिन्न सौन्दर्य से बन्धन स्वर्गीय है
समझे यह नहीं लोग
व्यर्थ अभिमान के !

अन्धकार था हृदय
अपने ही भार से झुका हुआ, विपर्यस्त।
गृह-जन थे कर्म पर।
मधुर प्रात ज्यों द्वार पर आये तुम,
नीड़-सुख छोड़कर मुक्त उड़ने को संग
किया आह्वान मुझे व्यंग के शब्द में।
आयी मैं द्वार पर सुन प्रिय कण्ठ-स्वर,
अश्रुत जो बजता रहा था झंकार भर
जीवन की वीणा में,
सुनती थी मैं जिसे।
पहचाना मैंने, हाथ बढ़ाकर तुमने गहा।
चल दी मैं मुक्त, साथ।

एक बार की ऋणी
उद्धार के लिए,
शत बार शोध की उर में प्रतिज्ञा की।
पूर्ण मैं कर चुकी।
गर्वित, गरीयसी अपने में आज मैं।
रूप के द्वार पर
मोह की माधुरी
कितने ही बार पी मूर्च्छित हुए हो, प्रिय,
जागती मैं रही,
गह बाँह, बाँह में भरकर सँभाला तुम्हें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जैसे हम हैं वैसे ही रहें, 
लिये हाथ एक दूसरे का 
अतिशय सुख के सागर में बहें।
मुदें पलक, केवल देखें उर में,-
सुनें सब कथा परिमल-सुर में, 
जो चाहें, कहें वे, कहें।
वहाँ एक दृष्टि से अशेष प्रणय
देख रहा है जग को निर्भय, 
दोनों उसकी दृढ़ लहरें सहें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

घेर अंग-अंग को
लहरी तरंग वह प्रथम तारुण्य की,
ज्योतिर्मयि-लता-सी हुई मैं तत्काल
घेर निज तरु-तन।

खिले नव पुष्प जग प्रथम सुगन्ध के,
प्रथम वसन्त में गुच्छ-गुच्छ।
दृगों को रँग गयी प्रथम प्रणय-रश्मि-
चूर्ण हो विच्छुरित
विश्व-ऐश्वर्य को स्फुरित करती रही
बहु रंग-भाव भर
शिशिर ज्यों पत्र पर कनक-प्रभात के,
किरण-सम्पात से।

दर्शन-समुत्सुक युवाकुल पतंग ज्यों
विचरते मञ्जु-मुख
गुञ्ज-मृदु अलि-पुञ्ज
मुखर उर मौन वा स्तुति-गीत में हरे।
प्रस्रवण झरते आनन्द के चतुर्दिक-
भरते अन्तर पुलकराशि से बार-बार
चक्राकार कलरव-तरंगों के मध्य में
उठी हुई उर्वशी-सी,
कम्पित प्रतनु-भार,
विस्तृत दिगन्त के पार प्रिय बद्ध-दृष्टि
निश्चल अरूप में।

हुआ रूप-दर्शन
जब कृतविद्य तुम मिले
विद्या को दृगों से,
मिला लावण्य ज्यों मूर्ति को मोहकर,-
शेफालिका को शुभ हीरक-सुमन-हार,-
श्रृंगार
शुचिदृष्टि मूक रस-सृष्टि को।

याद है, उषःकाल,-
प्रथम-किरण-कम्प प्राची के दृगों में,
प्रथम पुलक फुल्ल चुम्बित वसन्त की
मञ्जरित लता पर,
प्रथम विहग-बालिकाओं का मुखर स्वर
प्रणय-मिलन-गान,
प्रथम विकच कलि वृन्त पर नग्न-तनु
प्राथमिक पवन के स्पर्श से काँपती;

करती विहार
उपवन में मैं, छिन्न-हार
मुक्ता-सी निःसंग,
बहु रूप-रंग वे देखती, सोचती;
मिले तुम एकाएक;
देख मैं रुक गयी:-
चल पद हुए अचल,
आप ही अपल दृष्टि,
फैला समाष्टि में खिंच स्तब्ध मन हुआ।

दिये नहीं प्राण जो इच्छा से दूसरे को,
इच्छा से प्राण वे दूसरे के हो गये !
दूर थी,
खिंचकर समीप ज्यों मैं हुई।
अपनी ही दृष्टि में;
जो था समीप विश्व,
दूर दूरतर दिखा।

मिली ज्योति छबि से तुम्हारी
ज्योति-छबि मेरी,
नीलिमा ज्यों शून्य से;
बँधकर मैं रह गयी;
डूब गये प्राणों में
पल्लव-लता-भार
वन-पुष्प-तरु-हार
कूजन-मधुर चल विश्व के दृश्य सब,-
सुन्दर गगन के भी रूप दर्शन सकल-
सूर्य-हीरकधरा प्रकृति नीलाम्बरा,
सन्देशवाहक बलाहक विदेश के।
प्रणय के प्रलय में सीमा सब खो गयी !

बँधी हुई तुमसे ही
देखने लगी मैं फिर-
फिर प्रथम पृथ्वी को;
भाव बदला हुआ-
पहले ही घन-घटा वर्षण बनी हुई;
कैसा निरञ्जन यह अञ्जन आ लग गया !

देखती हुई सहज
हो गयी मैं जड़ीभूत,
जगा देहज्ञान,
फिर याद गेह की हुई;
लज्जित
उठे चरण दूसरी ओर को
विमुख अपने से हुई !

चली चुपचाप,
मूक सन्ताप हृदय में,
पृथुल प्रणय-भार।
देखते निमेशहीन नयनों से तुम मुझे
रखने को चिरकाल बाँधकर दृष्टि से
अपना ही नारी रूप, अपनाने के लिए,
मर्त्य में स्वर्गसुख पाने के अर्थ, प्रिय,
पीने को अमृत अंगों से झरता हुआ।
कैसी निरलस दृष्टि !

सजल शिशिर-धौत पुष्प ज्यों प्रात में
देखता है एकटक किरण-कुमारी को।–
पृथ्वी का प्यार, सर्वस्व उपहार देता
नभ की निरुपमा को,
पलकों पर रख नयन
करता प्रणयन, शब्द-
भावों में विश्रृंखल बहता हुआ भी स्थिर।
देकर न दिया ध्यान मैंने उस गीत पर
कुल मान-ग्रन्थि में बँधकर चली गयी;
जीते संस्कार वे बद्ध संसार के-
उनकी ही मैं हुई !

समझ नहीं सकी, हाय,
बँधा सत्य अञ्चल से
खुलकर कहाँ गिरा।
बीता कुछ काल,
देह-ज्वाला बढ़ने लगी,
नन्दन निकुञ्ज की रति को ज्यों मिला मरु,
उतरकर पर्वत से निर्झरी भूमि पर
पंकिल हुई, सलिल-देह कलुषित हुआ।
करुणा को अनिमेष दृष्टि मेरी खुली,
किन्तु अरुणार्क, प्रिय, झुलसाते ही रहे-
भर नहीं सके प्राण रूप-विन्दु-दान से।
तब तुम लघुपद-विहार
अनिल ज्यों बार-बार

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

<<<<<

वक्ष के सजे तार झंकृत करने लगे
साँसों से, भावों से, चिन्ता से कर प्रवेश।
अपने उस गीत पर
सुखद मनोहर उस तान का माया में,
लहरों में हृदय की
भूल-सी मैं गयी
संसृति के दुःख-घात,
श्लथ-गात, तुममें ज्यों
रही मैं बद्ध हो।

किन्तु हाय,
रूढ़ि, धर्म के विचार,
कुल, मान, शील, ज्ञान,
उच्च प्राचीर ज्यों घेरे जो थे मुझे,
घेर लेते बार-बार,
जब मैं संसार में रखती थी पदमात्र,
छोड़ कल्प-निस्सीम पवन-विहार मुक्त।
दोनों हम भिन्न-वर्ण,
भिन्न-जाति, भिन्न-रूप,
भिन्न-धर्मभाव, पर
केवल अपनाव से, प्राणों से एक थे।

किन्तु दिन रात का,
जल और पृथ्वी का
भिन्न सौन्दर्य से बन्धन स्वर्गीय है
समझे यह नहीं लोग
व्यर्थ अभिमान के !
अन्धकार था हृदय
अपने ही भार से झुका हुआ, विपर्यस्त।
गृह-जन थे कर्म पर।
मधुर प्रात ज्यों द्वार पर आये तुम,
नीड़-सुख छोड़कर मुझे मुक्त उड़ने को संग
किया आह्वान मुझे व्यंग के शब्द में।

आयी मैं द्वार पर सुन प्रिय कण्ठ-स्वर,
अश्रुत जो बजता रहा था झंकार भर
जीवन की वीणा में,
सुनती थी मैं जिसे।
पहचाना मैंने, हाथ बढ़ाकर तुमने गहा।
चल दी मैं मुक्त, साथ।
एक बार की ऋणी
उद्धार के लिए,
शत बार शोध की उर में प्रतिज्ञा की।

पूर्ण मैं कर चुकी।
गर्वित, गरीयसी अपने में आज मैं।
रूप के द्वार पर
मोह की माधुरी
कितने ही बार पी मूर्च्छित हुए हो, प्रिय,
जागती मैं रही,
गह बाँह, बाँह में भरकर सँभाला तुम्हें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

(1)

कहते हो, ‘‘नीरस यह
बन्द करो गान-
कहाँ छन्द, कहाँ भाव,
कहाँ यहाँ प्राण ?
था सर प्राचीन सरस,
सारस-हँसों से हँस;
वारिज-वारिज में बस
रहा विवश प्यार;
जल-तरंग ध्वनि; कलकल
बजा तट-मृदंग सदल;
पैंगें भर पवन कुशल
गाती मल्लार।’’

(2)

सत्य, बन्धु सत्य; वहाँ
नहीं अर्र-बर्र;
नहीं वहाँ भेक, वहाँ
नहीं टर्र-टर्र।
एक यहीं आठ पहर
बही पवन हहर-हहर,
तपा तपन, ठहर-ठहर
सजल कण उड़े;
गये सूख भरे ताल,
हुए रूख हरे शाल,
हाय रे, मयूर-व्याल
पूँछ से जुड़े!

(3)

देखे कुछ इसी समय
दृश्य और-और
इसी ज्वाल से लहरे
हरे ठौर-ठौर ?
नूतन पल्लव-दल, कलि,
मँडलाते व्याकुल अलि
तनु-तन पर जाते बलि
बार-बार हार;
बही जो सुवास मन्द 
मधुर भार-भरण-छन्द
मिली नहीं तुम्हें, बन्द
रहे, बन्धु, द्वार?

(4)

इसी समय झुकी आम्र-
शाखा फल-भार
मिली नहीं क्या जब यह
देखा संसार?
उसके भीतर जो स्तव,
सुना नहीं कोई रव?
हाय दैव, दव-ही-दव
बन्धु को मिला!
कुहरित भी पञ्चम स्वर, 
रहे बन्द कर्ण-कुहर,
मन पर प्राचीन मुहर,
हृदय पर शिला!

(5)

सोचो तो, क्या थी वह
भावना पवित्र,
बँधा जहाँ भेद भूल
मित्र से अमित्र।
तुम्हीं एक रहे मोड़
मुख, प्रिय, प्रिय मित्र छोड़;
कहो, कहो, कहाँ होड़
जहाँ जोड़, प्यार?
इसी रूप में रह स्थिर,
इसी भाव में घिर-घिर,
करोगे अपार तिमिर-
सागर को पार?

(6)

बही बन्धु, वायु प्रबल
जो, न बँध सकी;
देखते थके तुम, बहती
न वह न थकी।
समझो वह प्रथम वर्ष,
रुका नहीं मुक्त हर्ष,
यौवन दुर्धर्ष कर्ष-
मर्ष से लड़ा;
ऊपर मध्याह्न तपन
तपा किया, सन्-सन्-सन्
हिला-झुका तरु अगणन
बही वह हवा।

(7)

उड़ा दी गयी जो, वह भी
गयी उड़ा,
जली हुई आग कहो,
कब गयी जुड़ा?
जो थे प्राचीन पत्र
जीर्ण-शीर्ण नहीं छत्र,
झड़े हुए यत्र-तत्र
पड़े हुए थे,
उन्हीं से अपार प्यार
बँधा हुआ था असार,
मिला दुःख निराधार
तुम्हें इसलिए।

(8)

बही तोड़ बन्धन
छन्दों का निरुपाय,
वही किया की फिर-फिर
हवा ‘हाय-हाय’।
कमरे में, मध्य याम,
करते तब तुम विराम,
रचते अथवा ललाम
गतालोक लोक,
वह भ्रम मरुपथ पर की
यहाँ-वहाँ व्यस्त फिरी,
जला शोक-चिह्न, दिया
रँग विटप अशोक।

(9)

करती विश्राम, कहीं
नहीं मिला स्थान,
अन्ध-प्रगति बन्ध किया
सिन्धु को प्रयाण;
उठा उच्च ऊर्मि-भंग-
सहसा शत-शत तरंग,
क्षुब्ध, लुब्ध, नील-अंग-
अवगाहन-स्नान,
किया वहाँ भी दुर्दम
देख तरी विघ्न विषम,
उलट दिया अर्थागम
बनकर तूफान।

(10)

हुई आज शान्त, प्राप्त
कर प्रशान्त-वक्ष;
नहीं त्रास, अतः मित्र,
नहीं ‘रक्ष, ‘रक्ष’।
उड़े हुए थे जो कण,
उतरे पा शुभ वर्षण,
शुक्ति के हृदय से बन
मुक्ता झलके;
लखो, दिया है पहना
किसने यह हार बना
भारति-उर में अपना,
देख दृग थके!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वीक्षण अगल:-
बज रहे जहाँ
जीवन का स्वर भर छन्द, ताल
मौन में मन्द्र,
ये दीपक जिसके सूर्य-चन्द्र,
बँध रहा जहाँ दिग्देशकाल,
सम्राट! उसी स्पर्श से खिली
प्रणय के प्रियंगु की डाल-डाल!

विंशति शताब्दि,
धन के, मान के बाँध को जर्जर कर महाब्धि
ज्ञान का, बहा जो भर गर्जन--
साहित्यिक स्वर--
"जो करे गन्ध-मधु का वर्जन
वह नहीं भ्रमर;
मानव मानव से नहीं भिन्न,
निश्चय, हो श्वेत, कृष्ण अथवा,
वह नहीं क्लिन्न;
भेद कर पंक
निकलता कमल जो मानव का
वह निष्कलंक,
हो कोई सर"
था सुना, रहे सम्राट! अमर--
मानव के घर!

वैभव विशाल,
साम्राज्य सप्त-सागर-तरंग-दल-दत्त-माल,
है सूर्य क्षत्र
मस्तक पर सदा विराजित
ले कर-आतपत्र,
विच्छुरित छटा--
जल, स्थल, नभ में
विजयिनी वाहिनी-विपुल घटा,
क्षण क्षण भर पर
बदलती इन्द्रधनु इस दिशि से
उस दिशि सत्वर,
वह महासद्म
लक्ष्मी का शत-मणि-लाल-जटिल
ज्यों रक्त पद्म,
बैठे उस पर,
नरेन्द्र-वन्दित, ज्यों देवेश्वर।

पर रह न सके,
हे मुक्त,
बन्ध का सुखद भार भी सह न सके।
उर की पुकार
जो नव संस्कृति की सुनी
विशद, मार्जित, उदार,
था मिला दिया उससे पहले ही
अपना उर,
इसलिये खिंचे फिर नहीं कभी,
पाया निज पुर
जन-जन के जीवन में सहास,
है नहीं जहाँ वैशिष्टय-धर्म का
भ्रू-विलास--
भेदों का क्रम,
मानव हो जहाँ पड़ा--
चढ़ जहाँ बड़ा सम्भ्रम।
सिंहासन तज उतरे भूपर,
सम्राट! दिखाया
सत्य कौन सा वह सुन्दर।
जो प्रिया, प्रिया वह
रही सदा ही अनामिका,
तुम नहीं मिले,--
तुमसे हैं मिले हुए नव
योरप-अमेरिका।

सौरभ प्रमुक्त!
प्रेयसी के हृदय से हो तुम
प्रतिदेशयुक्त,
प्रतिजन, प्रतिमन,
आलिंगित तुमसे हुई
सभ्यता यह नूतन!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वासन्ती की गोद में तरुण,
सोहता स्वस्थ-मुख बालारुण;
चुम्बित, सस्मित, कुंचित, कोमल
तरुणियों सदृश किरणें चंचल;
किसलयों के अधर यौवन-मद
रक्ताभ; मज्जु उड़ते षट्पद।

खुलती कलियों से कलियों पर
नव आशा--नवल स्पन्द भर भर;
व्यंजित सुख का जो मधु-गुंजन
वह पुंजीकृत वन-वन उपवन;
हेम-हार पहने अमलतास,
हँसता रक्ताम्बर वर पलास;
कुन्द के शेष पूजार्ध्यदान,
मल्लिका प्रथम-यौवन-शयान;
खुलते-स्तबकों की लज्जाकुल
नतवदना मधुमाधवी अतुल;

निकला पहला अरविन्द आज,
देखता अनिन्द्य रहस्य-साज;
सौरभ-वसना समीर बहती,
कानों में प्राणों की कहती;
गोमती क्षीण-कटि नटी नवल,
नृत्यपर मधुर-आवेश-चपल।

मैं प्तातः पर्यटनार्थ चला
लौटा, आ पुल पर खड़ा हुआ;
सोचा--"विश्व का नियम निश्चल,
जो जैसा, उसको वैसा फल
देती यह प्रकृति स्वयं सदया,
सोचने को न कुछ रहा नया;
सौन्दर्य, गीत, बहु वर्ण, गन्ध,
भाषा, भावों के छन्द-बन्ध,
और भी उच्चतर जो विलास,
प्राकृतिक दान वे, सप्रयास
या अनायास आते हैं सब,
सब में है श्रेष्ठ, धन्य, मानव।"

फिर देखा, उस पुल के ऊपर
बहु संख्यक बैठे हैं वानर।
एक ओर पथ के, कृष्णकाय
कंकालशेष नर मृत्यु-प्राय
बैठा सशरीर दैन्य दुर्बल,
भिक्षा को उठी दृष्टि निश्चल;
अति क्षीण कण्ठ, है तीव्र श्वास,
जीता ज्यों जीवन से उदास।

ढोता जो वह, कौन सा शाप?
भोगता कठिन, कौन सा पाप?
यह प्रश्न सदा ही है पथ पर,
पर सदा मौन इसका उत्तर!
जो बडी दया का उदाहरण,
वह पैसा एक, उपायकरण!
मैंने झुक नीचे को देखा,
तो झलकी आशा की रेखा:-
विप्रवर स्नान कर चढ़ा सलिल
शिव पर दूर्वादल, तण्डुल, तिल,
लेकर झोली आये ऊपर,
देखकर चले तत्पर वानर।
द्विज राम-भक्त, भक्ति की आश
भजते शिव को बारहों मास;
कर रामायण का पारायण
जपते हैं श्रीमन्नारायण;
दुख पाते जब होते अनाथ,
कहते कपियों से जोड़ हाथ,
मेरे पड़ोस के वे सज्जन,
करते प्रतिदिन सरिता-मज्जन;
झोली से पुए निकाल लिये,
बढ़ते कपियों के हाथ दिये;
देखा भी नहीं उधर फिर कर
जिस ओर रहा वह भिक्षु इतर;
चिल्लाया किया दूर दानव,
बोला मैं--"धन्य श्रेष्ठ मानव!"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वीणानिन्दित वाणी बोल!
संशय-अन्धकामय पथ पर भूला प्रियतम तेरा--
सुधाकर-विमल धवल मुख खोल!
प्रिये, आकाश प्रकाशित करके,
शुष्ककण्ठ कण्टकमय पथ पर
छिड़क ज्योत्स्ना घट अपना भर भरके!

शुष्क हूँ--नीरस हूँ--उच्छ्श्रृखल--
और क्या क्या हूँ, क्या मैं दूँ अब इसका पता,
बता तो सही किन्तु वह कौन घेरनेवाली
बाहु-बल्लियों से मुझको है एक कल्पना-लता!

अगर वह तू है तो आ चली
विहगगण के इस कल कूजन में--
लता-कुंज में मधुप-पुंज के ’गुनगुनगुन’ गुंजन में;
क्या सुख है यह कौन कहे सखि,
निर्जन में इस नीरव मुख-चुम्बन में!

अगर बतायेगी तू पागल मुझको
तो उन्मादिनी कहूँगा मैं भी तुझको
अगर कहेगी तू मुझको ’यह है मतवाला निरा’
तो तुझे बताऊँगा मैं भी लावण्य-माधुरी-मदिरा।

अगर कभी देगी तू मुझको कविता का उपहार
तो मैं भी तुझे सुनाऊँगा भैरव दे पद दो चार!
शान्ति-सरल मन की तू कोमल कान्ति--
यहाँ अब आ जा,
प्याला-रस कोई हो भर कर
अपने ही हाथों से तू मुझे पिला जा,
नस-नस में आनन्द-सिन्धु के धारा प्रिये, बहा जा;
ढीले हो जायें ये सारे बन्धन,
होये सहज चेतना लुप्त,--
भूल जाऊँ अपने को, कर के मुझे अचेतन।
भूलूँ मैं कविता के छन्द,
अगर कहीं से आये सुर-संगीत--
अगर बजाये तू ही बैठ बगल में कोई तार
तो कानों तक आते ही रुक जाये उनकी झंकार;

भूलूँ मैं अपने मन को भी
तुझको-अपने प्रियजन को भी!
हँसती हुई, दशा पर मेरी प्रिय अपना मुख मोड़,
जायेगी ज्यों-का-त्यों मुझको यहाँ अकेला छोड़!
इतना तो कह दे--सुख या दुख भर लेगी
जब इस नद से कभी नई नय्या अपनी खेयेगी?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

खँड़हर! खड़े हो तुम आज भी?
अदभुत अज्ञात उस पुरातन के मलिन साज!
विस्मृति की नींद से जगाते हो क्यों हमें--
करुणाकर, करुणामय गीत सदा गाते हुए?

पवन-संचरण के साथ ही
परिमल-पराग-सम अतीत की विभूति-रज-
आशीर्वाद पुरुष-पुरातन का
भेजते सब देशों में;
क्या है उद्देश तव?
बन्धन-विहीन भव!
ढीले करते हो भव-बन्धन नर-नारियों के?
अथवा,
हो मलते कलेजा पड़े, जरा-जीर्ण,
निर्निमेष नयनों से
बाट जोहते हो तुम मृत्यु की
अपनी संतानों से बूँद भर पानी को तरसते हुए?

किम्बा, हे यशोराशि!
कहते हो आँसू बहाते हुए--
"आर्त भारत! जनक हूँ मैं
जैमिनि-पतंजलि-व्यास ऋषियों का;
मेरी ही गोद पर शैशव-विनोद कर
तेरा है बढ़ाया मान
राम-कॄष्ण-भीमार्जुन-भीष्म-नरदेवों ने।
तुमने मुख फेर लिया,
सुख की तृष्णा से अपनाया है गरल,
हो बसे नव छाया में,
नव स्वप्न ले जगे,
भूले वे मुक्त प्राण, साम-गान, सुधा-पान।"
बरसो आसीस, हे पुरुष-पुराण,
तव चरणों में प्रणाम है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चिर-समाधि में अचिर-प्रकृति जब,
तुम अनादि तब केवल तम;
अपने ही सुख-इंगित से फिर
हुए तरंगित सृष्टि विषम।
तत्वों में त्वक बदल बदल कर
वारि, वाष्प ज्यों, फिर बादल,
विद्युत की माया उर में, तुम
उतरे जग में मिथ्या-फल।

वसन वासनाओं के रँग-रँग
पहन सृष्टि ने ललचाया,
बाँध बाहुओं में रूपों ने
समझा-अब पाया-पाया;
किन्तु हाय, वह हुई लीन जब
क्षीण बुद्धि-भ्रम में काया,
समझे दोनों, था न कभी वह
प्रेम, प्रेम की थी छाया।

प्रेम, सदा ही तुम असूत्र हो
उर-उर के हीरों के हार,
गूँथे हुए प्राणियों को भी
गुँथे न कभी, सदा ही सार।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तव भक्त भ्रमरों को हृदय में लिए वह शतदल विमल
आनन्द-पुलकित लोटता नव चूम कोमल चरणतल।

बह रही है सरस तान-तरंगिनी,
बज रही है वीणा तुम्हारी संगिनी,
अयि मधुरवादिनि, सदा तुम रागिनी-अनुरागिनी,
भर अमृत-धारा आज कर दो प्रेम-विह्वल हृदयदल,
आनन्द-पुलकित हों सकल तव चूम कोमल चरणतल!

स्वर हिलोरं ले रहा आकाश में,
काँपती है वायु स्वर-उच्छ्वास में,
ताल-मात्राएँ दिखातीं भंग, नव रति रंग भी
मूर्च्छित हुए से मूर्च्छना करती उठाकर प्रेम-छल,
आनन्द-पुलकित हों सकल तव चूम कोमल चरणतल!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आज नहीं है मुझे और कुछ चाह,
अर्धविकव इस हॄदय-कमल में आ तू
प्रिये, छोड़ कर बन्धनमय छ्न्दों की छोटी राह!
गजगामिनि, वह पथ तेरा संकीर्ण,
कण्टकाकीर्ण,
कैसे होगी उससे पार?
काँटों में अंचल के तेरे तार निकल जायेंगे
और उलझ जायेगा तेरा हार
मैंने अभी अभी पहनाया
किन्तु नज़र भर देख न पाया-कैसा सुन्दर आया।

मेरे जीवन की तू प्रिये, साधना,
प्रस्तरमय जग में निर्झर बन
उतरी रसाराधना!
मेरे कुंज-कुटीर-द्वार पर आ तू
धीरे धीरे कोमल चरण बढ़ा कर,
ज्योत्स्नाकुल सुमनों की सुरा पिला तू
प्याला शुभ्र करों का रख अधरो पर!
बहे हृदय में मेरे, प्रिय, नूतन आनन्द प्रवाह,
सकल चेतना मेरी होये लुप्त
और जग जाये पहली चाह!
लखूँ तुझे ही चकित चतुर्दिक,
अपनापन मैं भूलूँ,
पड़ा पालने पर मैं सुख से लता-अंक के झूलूँ;
केवल अन्तस्तल में मेरे, सुख की स्मृति की अनुपम
धारा एक बहेगी,
मुझे देखती तू कितनी अस्फुट बातें मन-ही-मन
सोचेगी, न कहेगी!
एक लहर आ मेरे उर में मधुर कराघातों से
देगी खोल हृदय का तेरा चिरपरिचित वह द्वार,
कोमल चरण बढ़ा अपने सिंहासन पर बैठेगी,
फिर अपनी उर की वीणा के उतरे ढीले तार
कोमल-कली उँगुलियों से कर सज्जित,
प्रिये, बजायेगी, होंगी सुरललनाएँ भी लज्जित!

इमन-रागिनी की वह मधुर तरंग
मीठी थपकी मार करेगी मेरी निद्रा भंग;
जागूँगा जब, सम में समा जायगी तेरी तान,
व्याकुल होंगे प्राण,
सुप्त स्वरों के छाये सन्नाटे में
गूँजेगा यह भाव,
मौन छोड़ता हुआ हृदय पर विरह-व्यथित प्रभाव--
"क्या जाने वह कैसी थी आनन्द-सुरा
अधरों तक आकर
बिना मिटाये प्यास गई जो सूख जलाकर अन्तर!"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मधुर मलय में यहीं
गूँजी थी एक वह जो तान
लेती हिलोरें थी समुद्र की तरंग सी,--
उत्फुल्ल हर्ष से प्लावित कर जाती तट।

वीणा की झंकृति में स्मृति की पुरातन कथा
जग जाती हृदय में,--बादलों के अंग में
मिली हुई रश्मि ज्यों
नृत्य करती आँखों की
अपराजिता-सी श्याम कोमल पुतलियों में,
नूपुरों की झनकार
करती शिराओं में संचरित और गति
ताल-मूर्च्छनाओं सधी।
अधरों के प्रान्तरों प्र खेलती रेखाएँ
सरस तरंग-भंग लेती हुई हास्य की।

बंकिम-वल्लरियों को बढ़ाकर
मिलनकय चुम्बन की कितनी वे प्रार्थनाएँ
बढ़ती थीं सुन्दर के समाराध्य मुख की ओर
तृप्तिहीन तृष्णा से।
कितने उन नयनों ने
प्रेम पुलकित होकर
दिये थे दान यहाँ
मुक्त हो मान से!
कॄष्णाधन अलकों में
कितने प्रेमियों का यहाँ पुलक समाया था!

आभा में पूर्ण, वे बड़ी बड़ी आँखें,
पल्लवों की छाया में
बैठी रहती थीं मूर्ति निर्भरता की बनी।

कितनी वे रातें
स्नेह की बातें
रक्खे निज हृदय में
आज भी हैं मौन यहाँ--
लीन निज ध्यान में।

यमुना की कल ध्वनि
आज भी सुनाती है विगत सुहाग-गाथा;
तट को बहा कर वह
प्रेम की प्लावित
करने की शक्ति कहती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्या गाऊँ? माँ! क्या गाऊँ?
गूँज रहीं हैं जहाँ राग-रागिनियाँ,
गाती हैं किन्नरियाँ कितनी परियाँ
कितनी पंचदशी कामिनियाँ,

वहाँ एक यह लेकर वीणा दीन
तन्त्री-क्षीण, नहीं जिसमें कोई झंकार नवीन,
रुद्ध कण्ठ का राग अधूरा कैसे तुझे सुनाऊँ?--
माँ! क्या गाऊँ?

छाया है मन्दिर में तेरे यह कितना अनुराग!
चढते हैं चरणों पर कितने फूल
मृदु-दल, सरस-पराग;

गन्ध-मोद-मद पीकर मन्द समीर
शिथिल चरण जब कभी बढाती आती,
सजे हुए बजते उसके अधीर नूपुर-मंजीर!

वहाँ एक निर्गन्ध कुसुम उपहार,
नहीं कहीं जिसमें पराग-संचार सुरभि-संसार
कैसे भला चढ़ाऊँ?--
माँ? क्या गाऊँ?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरे इस जीवन की है तू सरस साधना कविता,
मेरे तरु की है तू कुसुमित प्रिये कल्पना-ज्ञतिका;
मधुमय मेरे जीवन की प्रिय है तू कमल-कामिनी,
मेरे कुंज-कुटीर-द्वार की कोमल-चरणगामिनी,
नूपुर मधुर बज रहे तेरे,
सब श्रृंगार सज रहे तेरे,

अलक-सुगन्ध मन्द मलयानिल धीरे-धीरे ढोती,
पथश्रान्त तू सुप्त कान्त की स्मॄति में चलकर सोती
कितने वर्णों में, कितने चरणों में तू उठ खड़ी हुई,
कितने बन्दों में, कितने छन्दों में तेरी लड़ी गई,
कितने ग्रन्थों में, कितने पन्थों में, देखा, पढ़ी गई,
तेरी अनुपम गाथा,
मैंने बन में अपने मन में
जिसे कभी गाया था।

मेरे कवि ने देखे तेरे स्वप्न सदा अविकार,
नहीं जानती क्यों तू इतना करती मुझको प्यार!
तेरे सहज रूप से रँग कर,
झरे गान के मेरे निर्झर,
भरे अखिल सर,
स्वर से मेरे सिक्त हुआ संसार!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

यह सच है:-
तुमने जो दिया दान दान वह,
हिन्दी के हित का अभिमान वह,
जनता का जन-ताका ज्ञान वह,
सच्चा कल्याण वह अथच है--
यह सच है!

बार बार हार हार मैं गया,
खोजा जो हार क्षार में नया,
उड़ी धूल, तन सारा भर गया,
नहीं फूल, जीवन अविकच है--
यह सच है!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अपने अतीत का ध्यान
करता मैं गाता था गाने भूले अम्रीयमाण।

एकाएक क्षोभ का अन्तर में होते संचार
उठी व्यथित उँगली से कातर एक तीव्र झंकार,
विकल वीणा के टूटे तार!

मेरा आकुअ क्रंदन,
व्याकुल वह स्वर-सरित-हिलोर
वायु में भरती करुण मरोर
बढ़ती है तेरी ओर।

मेरे ही क्रन्दन से उमड़ रहा यह तेरा सागर
सदा अधीर,

मेरे ही बन्धन से निश्चल-
नन्दन-कुसुम-सुरभि-मधु-मदिर समीर;

मेरे गीतों का छाया अवसाद,
देखा जहाँ, वहीं है करुणा,
घोर विषाद।

ओ मेरे!--मेरे बन्धन-उन्मोचन!
ओ मेरे!--ओ मेरे क्रन्दन-वन्दन!
ओ मेरे अभिनन्दन!

ये सन्तप्त लिप्त कब होंगे गीत,
हृत्तल में तव जैसे शीतल चन्दन?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लहर रही शशिकिरण चूम निर्मल यमुनाजल,
चूम सरित की सलिल राशि खिल रहे कुमुद दल

कुमुदों के स्मिति-मन्द खुले वे अधर चूम कर,
बही वायु स्वछन्द, सकल पथ घूम घूम कर

है चूम रही इस रात को वही तुम्हारे मधु अधर
जिनमें हैं भाव भरे हु*ए सकल-शोक-सन्तापहर!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जहाँ हृदय में बाल्यकाल की कला कौमुदी नाच रही थी,
किरणबालिका जहाँ विजन-उपवन-कुसुमों को जाँच रही थी,
जहाँ वसन्ती-कोमल-किसलय-वलय-सुशोभित कर बढ़ते थे,
जहाँ मंजरी-जयकिरीट वनदेवी की स्तुति कवि पढ़ते थे,
जहाँ मिलन-शिंजन-मधुगुंजन युवक-युवति-जन मन हरता था,
जहाँ मृदुल पथ पथिक-जनों की हृदय खोल सेवा करता था,
आज उसी जीवन-वन में घन अन्धकार छाया रहता है,
दमन-दाह से आज, हाय, वह उपवन मुरझाया रहता है!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नव वसन्त करता था वन की सैर
जब किसी क्षीण-कटि तटिनी के तट
तरुणी ने रक्खे थे अपने पैर।
नहाने को सरि वह आई थी,
साथ वसन्ती रँग की, चुनी हुई, साड़ी लाई थी।

काँप रही थी वायु, प्रीति की प्रथम रात की
नवागता, पर प्रियतम-कर-पतिता-सी
प्रेममयी, पर नीरव अपरिचिता-सी।
किरण-बालिकाएँ लहरों से
खेल रहीं थीं अपने ही मन से, पहरों से।

खड़ी दूर सारस की सुन्दर जोड़ी,
क्या जाने क्या क्या कह कर दोनों ने ग्रीवा मोड़ी।
रक्खी साड़ी शिला-खण्ड पर
ज्यों त्यागा कोई गौरव-वर।
देख चतुर्दिक, सरिता में
उतरी तिर्यग्दृग, अविचल-चित।

नग्न बाहुओं से उछालती नीर,
तरंगों में डूबे दो कुमुदों पर
हँसता था एक कलाधर,*---
ॠतुराज दूर से देख उसे होता था अधिक अधीर।

वियोग से नदी-हॄदय कम्पित कर,
तट पर सजल-चरण-रेखाएँ निज अंकित कर,
केश-गार जल-सिक्त, चली वह धीरे धीरे
शिला-खण्ड की ओर,
नव वसन्त काँपा पत्रों में,
देख दृगों की कोर।

अंग-अंग में नव यौवन उच्छ्श्रॄंखल,
किन्तु बँधा लावण्य-पाश से
नम्र सहास अचंचल।

झुकी हुई कल कुंचित एक झलक ललाट पर,
बढ़ी हुई ज्यों प्रिया स्नेह के खड़ी बाट पर।

वायु सेविका-सी आकर
पोंछे युगल उरोज, बाहु, मधुराधर।
तरुणी ने सब ओर
देख, मन्द हँस, छिपा लिये वे उन्नत पीन उरोज,
उठा कर शुष्क वसन का छोर।

मूर्च्छित वसन्त पत्रों पर;
तरु से वृन्तच्युत कुछ फूल
गिरे उस तरुणी के चरणों पर।**




भाव है--(दिन में भी) दो कुमुद (उरोजों) को देख कर चन्द्र (मुख) हँस रहा था।



महाकवि श्री रवीन्द्रनाथ ठाकुर की ’विजयिनी’ से।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

(१)
ज्येष्ठ! क्रूरता-कर्कशता के ज्येष्ठ! सृष्टि के आदि!
वर्ष के उज्जवल प्रथम प्रकाश!
अन्त! सृष्टि के जीवन के हे अन्त! विश्व के व्याधि!
चराचर दे हे निर्दय त्रास!
सृष्टि भर के व्याकुल आह्वान!--अचल विश्वास!
देते हैं हम तुम्हें प्रेम-आमन्त्रण,
आओ जीवन-शमन, बन्धु, जीवन-धन!

(२)
घोर-जटा-पिंगल मंगलमय देव! योगि-जन-सिद्ध!
धूलि-धूसरित, सदा निष्काम!
उग्र! लपट यह लू की है या शूल-करोगे बिद्ध
उसे जो करता हो आराम!
बताओ, यह भी कोई रीति? छोड़ घर-द्वार,
जगाते हो लोगों में भीति,--तीव्र संस्कार!--
या निष्ठुर पीड़न से तुम नव जीवन
भर देते हो, बरसाते हैं तब घन!

(३)
तेजःपुंज! तपस्या की यह ज्योति--प्रलय साकार;
उगलते आग धरा आकाश;
पड़ा चिता पर जलता मृत गत वर्ष प्रसिद्ध असार,
प्रकृति होती है देख निराश!
सुरधुनी में रोदन-ध्वनि दीन,--विकल उच्छ्वास,
दिग्वधू की पिक-वाणी क्षीण--दिगन्त उदास;
देखा जहाँ वहीं है ज्योति तुम्हारी,
सिद्ध! काँपती है यह माया सारी।

(४)
शाम हो गई, फैलाओ वह पीत गेरुआ वस्त्र,
रजोगुण का वह अनुपम राग,
कर्मयोग की विमल पताका और मोह का अस्त्र,
सत्य जीवन के फल का--त्याग॥
मृत्यु में, तृष्णा में अभिराम एक उपदेश,
कर्ममय, जटिल, तृप्त, निष्काम; देव, निश्शेष!
तुम हो वज्र-कठोर किन्तु देवव्रत,
होता है संसार अतः मस्तक नत।++

----------

